# Rank on gaberdine



## johnny_boy (6 Nov 2005)

Do you wear your rank on the gaberdine, and if you do where?

 I tried doing a search for the topic on the forum and in the CF dress manual but it's hard looking through 340 or so pages for one tiny detail.


----------



## armyvern (6 Nov 2005)

If you're Army then you wear your rank on the collars of your gabardine just as you do on your SD shirt.

If not Army, then the rank is worn on your slip-ons (of the DEU type) on your shoulders.

Vern


----------



## johnny_boy (6 Nov 2005)

Excellent, thanks.


----------

